# C. Minima Spathe



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I almost missed this tiny spathe. It was hiding amongst an overgrown plant but here it is.










only took one picture, the camera doesn't want to work right for some reason. Wont let me change the date to what it should be and keeps taking grainy pictures. I need to get a better camera lol


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice bloom on a healthy crypt. Congrats.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

kewlness!


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice healthy plant, maybe we can trade someday.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds like fun. I see the beginnings of a spathe on the zukalli so hopefully that will open up soon


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

looking real good! Thats one minima I havent been able to flower yet! good job! Thats Bast 1094 right?


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

That's the one  Like I said, it was so small and covered by the leaves I almost missed it. The one plant I started with has turned into 3 med. sized plants lol. I need to get in and start repotting and seperating plants, most of the pots are over run with crypts.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice plant and spathe!!
Could you please share your culture info?
Regards


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

ferchu22 said:


> Nice plant and spathe!!
> Could you please share your culture info?
> Regards


I have it growing in a mix of pool filter sand, peat moss and composted manure (very little). I use pure di water with a tds of 0 and ph of 7. Water heated to 80 degrees with a low light spiral bulb for light (lighting is really low) 100% humidity. I look in the tank maybe once a week, sometimes less.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------

